# Farben zum Fest



## smileyml (7. April 2012)

Ostern ist wahrscheinlich bei jedem ein sehr buntes Fest. Dazu erwarten wir ja alle gerade den Frühling um dem Einheitsgrau zu entfliehen.

Damit ihr auch mit frischen Farben eure Designs und Layouts versorgen könnt, will ich euch eine kleine *inspirierende Farblinksammlung* präsentieren.


Bevor ich euch die Links aufliste hier noch einmal auch für alle neuen Nutzer von tutorials.de der Hinweis auf unser Grafik-Basiswissen, in dem schon die wichtigsten Infos zum Thema Farbe stehen - *Grafik Basiswissen Link*

Zu Beginn zwei Farbwähler, die immer hilfreich sind, wenn man passende Farben oder ganze Farbschemas sucht und entwickelt:
1. Der von Adobe bekannte Kuler - *Kuler Link*
2. Colllor hilft beim Finden von artverwandten Alternativen einer Farbe - *Colllor Link*

Weiter geht es mit zwei Links, die vor allem inspirieren sollen:
1. Farbtrends und -paletten auf COLOURlovers - *COLOURlovers Link*
2. Eine sehr schöne Übersicht bietet die Farbsortierung auf dribble - *dribble Link*

Als Abschluss eine sehr schöne und durchaus hilfreiche Imfografik von KISSmetrics. Er zeigt den Einsatz von Farbe um das Einkaufsverhalten zu steuern. Hier der hochauflösende Link und darunter eine kleine Vorschau -
*How do colors affect purchases?*


----------

